
Tutorial MMO WS Game server in C using libuv and libwebsockets and Cocos2d-x-HTML5 - meir_yanovich
http://www.gamedevcraft.com/2016/08/part-1-multiplayer-websocket-game.html
======
meir_yanovich
Hello all

This tutorial i wanted to publish for along time now.

As i see that the indie IO games are building their servers in C++.

It is intro to writing MMO games but not with the usual Node.js and and
similar.

But this time i'm showing you how to assemble WebSocket server using libuv
(node.js C networking lib) for the server networking and libwebsocktes for the
web-sockets layer.

All server side is in simple pure C

And for client side im using Cocos2d-x the HTML5 version .

P.S

im planing to do the same tutorial using more flexible c++ 11.

And later i will publish tutorial about connecting the server with mongoDB for
persistence

So please register to my news latter list to get updates .

~~~
brudgers
I'm glad you published your tutorial.

I'm curious about any resources that were particularly useful when developing
the game. Particularly what helped in developing a better understanding of all
the 'moving parts'.

~~~
meir_yanovich
Thanks

well the main resource was my own experience on how servers work and what is
the difference between the "hype" servers

and close to the metal servers.especially how can it save money.

using libuv as web socket server there is hardly any info on the web even none

